# Favorite warm weather work shirt?



## takehartinc (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello, I have noticed that there are many men on this site with valuable advice. Could you help a girl out with suggestions for most durable, comfortable, nice looking work shirts??
We are deciding on logo and would like to purchase uniform shirts but I want the right shirt to invest in.
We live in SWFL and it is hot hot hot. Cotton doesn't always cut it. Suggestions ?


----------



## brutis (May 23, 2008)

cotton is the only way to go just make sure it has a very well made collar otherwize it will stretch out


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

*under armor*

love the stuff. their hot weather clothes are great. Pricey, but nice on the hot days. you could look for some knock-offs if price is a problem.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, from my 30 yrs experience working down here in S Florida, I would say stay away from 100% cotton. It soaks up and holds sweat, becoming like a drenched towel hanging off ya!! Not to mention it shrinks bad. For regular T's and Polo's, i would say some 50-50 blend are the most comfortable......they'll wick the sweat, yet dry relatively quick as well. The only other would be one of the newer, sports oriented fabrics that wick sweat, but breath real nice, and dry quickly. Hope you find what your looking for!!:thumbup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

check out wearguard. They use to sell a tee-shirt that had holes in it. It was cool and light weight not sure if they still sell it I order them about 3 years ago


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey fellow female worker! I don't live in Florida but I get very hot working so I'm always searching for cool work shirts.

I found a nice cool woman's work shirt from Wearguard (Aramark). They will add logo's to the shirt also. My only negative comment about this shirt is that if it catches on something, you may get a pull in the material.

Here's the link:

http://aramark-uniform.com/style.html?assort=clearance&style=643


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

i usually wear my bra and panties to work when it gets this hot:whistling


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> i usually wear my bra and panties to work when it gets this hot:whistling


A couple things come to mind here........   

One, I hope you're a woman, or at least non-union. 

Two, apparently you don't wear your bra and panties when it gets cooler out???


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Fish net tank tops.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I was going to offer my advice in dealing w/ hot weather...until I realized you're a female. Going shirtless wouldn't quite work out as well for you as it does for me!
You might check out Duluth Trading Co - they've got some spiffy work duds (pricey but worth it) - 

Good luck,

Mac


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

another one for under armor, my summer work atire consists entirely of under armor shirts and "jersey" style soccer/basketball shorts
ppffft cotton, sticks to your leg, ass end blows out, need a belt, belt digs into waist:no:
when im drenched with sweat and covered in sawdust, ill just hose off, and airdry off in notime:thumbsup:


----------



## florida (Mar 22, 2008)

*Easy*

Try a Columbia Bahama II PFG long sleeve with a 30 SPF factor. They are real comfortable, cool, dry quickly and protect you from the sun.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Half-shirt or a wife beater (we call them **** T's, not sure if that's PC anymore).


.


----------



## takehartinc (Jun 6, 2008)

*Appreciate the help*

Thank you for your input. The shirts are for myself (woman) and a small crew (of men). The comments on here are hilarious! :laughing:


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*just a thought:whistling*


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

I like carhartt button up shirts. There 100% cotton, but button up shirts to me are cooler than pull overs and can be openend up as much as needed. Carhartts are real tough too, wont easily snag on anything, and they look neat and professional. They come in all styles for hot and cold weather. To me they are a little pricey and i dont know about getting monograms. proly can.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

50+ yrs. in the Bahamas and SoFL, over sized T shirt and shorts (shoes optional). Don't tuck in the shirt, it restricts ventilation. Anybody in the tropics around the globe knows that cotton is #1 for the average person. If you want to afford $40-80 for a high tech work shirt, go for it.

Personally, I go topless during the summer depending on the job. It probably doesn't help MY business but the same concept could help yours. There isn't a tongue in cheek emoticon.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

SPF 30,, :jester:



well ya might hafta wear pasties too on a union job


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

To add to my original post. I only bought 2 of the $45 carhartts and got them on sale for $25. I got a couple more new ones for presents and a couple used ones too. Most of my shirts are thin light weight button ups from the thrift store about 2-3 bucks. Just replace them once every year or so. Ill wear a carhartt for carpentry work 10 years before its is down graded to welding or grease monkey work.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I buy most of my work clothes at Duluth Trading. Great product and customer service. Here are a few links to shirts that stay drier.


http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/department/mens/mens2/mens_shirts/67001.aspx?feature=Product_8
http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/department/mens/mens2/mens_shirts/67006.aspx?feature=Product_12
http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/department/mens/mens2/mens_shirts/63015.aspx?feature=Product_3


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

The latest in female summer fashion tops:


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Is that shirt what I THINK it is????? LOL


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

TileLady said:


> Is that shirt what I THINK it is????? LOL


Well, if you think it's a pair of men's drawers, you'd be right.


----------

